# Is this a rescue opportunity?



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Do they claim to be breeders? If so run.

Otherwise who knows


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> Do they claim to be breeders? If so run.
> 
> Otherwise who knows


I have similar questions. Are they breeders? Or are they just a family who got in over their head and are looking to get rid of some of their dogs?


----------



## mlbdenver (Jun 26, 2012)

They claim to be breeders - this is part of the message on the ad: _We are a family business that raises happy, healthy, loveable puppies. Our puppies are sold with a health guarantee, current wormer and vaccinations.

_I personally can't take this dog and am in no place to have a rescue dog, but thought if I could help get her in better hands she'd have a better chance than someone who just buys her off the internet for $200.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

If they claim to be breeders than I say NO WAY. By paying this money you are only encouraging them to continue their irresponsible breeding practices. I definitely say pass. If no one answers their ad and they make no money, I bet they won't want to do it again!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

mlbdenver said:


> They claim to be breeders - this is part of the message on the ad: _We are a family business that raises happy, healthy, loveable puppies. Our puppies are sold with a health guarantee, current wormer and vaccinations.
> 
> _I personally can't take this dog and am in no place to have a rescue dog, but thought if I could help get her in better hands she'd have a better chance than someone who just buys her off the internet for $200.


Refer them to a rescue. If they actually care for the dogs they will do this and spay/ neuter them.


----------



## mlbdenver (Jun 26, 2012)

Good point, Valerie. Its just so sad that there are people out there who would _sell_ a 6 year old dog because they have too many and are clearing them out. But I guess there are people like that out there. sigh.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

mlbdenver said:


> Good point, Valerie. Its just so sad that there are people out there who would _sell_ a 6 year old dog because they have too many and are clearing them out. But I guess there are people like that out there. sigh.



They probably can't breed her anymore. Many breeders I know rarely breed their females once they are 6 or older.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*MLBdenver*

MLBdenver

Here is a list of all of the Golden Retriever Rescues.
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## mlbdenver (Jun 26, 2012)

Thanks. The local rescue club called them and she was already sold. I sure hope it was to a happy household that treats her like she should be treated!


----------

